# Let's see your engagement rings!



## Ninewest

Here is mine:

The band in front is my eternity ring. It's a big square diamond surrounded by 5 diamonds each side, and then my eternity ring is a band of 12 diamonds, sooo lucky :hugs:

https://i540.photobucket.com/albums/gg322/polkadotsbewley/eternityring-1.jpg


----------



## PnutProtector

here's mine!
My mom actually gave FH this ring to give to me. It's one round diamond with 4 small diamonds set in the band on each side. 

https://www.mywedding.com/monkeyandthelily/images/thering.jpg


----------



## Kimboowee

Mines tiny compared to those lol. We only spent £250 on it


----------



## Ninewest

PnutProtector said:


> here's mine!
> My mom actually gave FH this ring to give to me. It's one round diamond with 4 small diamonds set in the band on each side.
> 
> https://www.mywedding.com/monkeyandthelily/images/thering.jpg

Your ring is SO cute!


----------



## Nemo and bump

this is my ring i love it i wanted something different
 



Attached Files:







my ring.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsVenn

This isn't my actual ring (mine was custom made in the states and shipped over and only has 4 claws) but this is basically almost identical:

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/AAAADPpb3f4AAAAAAEAuoA.jpg

It's set in platinum and is a near perfect diamond (completely colourless and flawless). I have a very simple and plain platinum band in a D comfort shape. 

My eternity ring will be a single row of diamonds if I get my way :winkwink:


----------



## Ninewest

Beautiful!


----------



## PnutProtector

thanks ninewest. 

question: what is an eternity ring? it's not common in the US


----------



## livestrong

https://i648.photobucket.com/albums/uu203/silencehurts20/MyRing.jpg

https://i648.photobucket.com/albums/uu203/silencehurts20/ring.jpg

Mine is a ring from the welsh Clogau range. It has a rose gold lovespoon either side of a white topaz.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Beautiful rings everyone!

Here is mine..

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/SDC11040.jpg

xXx


----------



## Pink_Tinks

uh.... so jealous!! I really wanted to get engaged this year... will have to wait now tho i suppose! 
lovely rings ladies


----------



## FsMummy

ive lost my origional engagement ring (bad omen?) lol so oh is getting me another one and he wants to propose again, properly this time so hes waiting to do a surprise proposal with another ring! i cant wait to see how he does it. i dont mind as long as its not in public lol


----------



## PnutProtector

Pink_Tinks said:


> uh.... so jealous!! I really wanted to get engaged this year... will have to wait now tho i suppose!
> lovely rings ladies

why will you have to wait?? you could get engaged anytime!


----------



## Nic1107

My ring wasn't exactly fancy, but I knew I wouldn't be wearing it after I got the wedding ring anyway, so we picked out this one...

https://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/72/93/67/93/0072936793125_150X150.jpg

It's white topaz, $50 from Wal-Mart. *shrug*


----------



## Ninewest

Nic thats lovely!


----------



## binxyboo

My engagement ring is white gold with 5 small diamonds (0.15 carat).
https://s7ondemand4.scene7.com/is/image/Signet/4541715?$detail$

Because it is an odd shape, we got my wedding ring custom made by a local goldsmith.
He took a mold of my engagement ring, and made a plain wedding band to fit it perfectly.

My wedding band
https://www.binxyboo.co.uk/galleries/web/CIMG2833-small.jpg

My wedding band with my engagement ring
https://www.binxyboo.co.uk/galleries/web/CIMG2835-small.jpg


----------



## livestrong

binxyboo that is awesome!!! :D


----------



## PnutProtector

binxyboo- wow!! I love it!! very pretty and unique.

Nic1107- why wouldn't you wear your engagement ring along with your wedding band?


----------



## Brandyee1984

https://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=82301620&albumID=57305&imageID=48159661

Got it from Kays
 



Attached Files:







1242691931314-1-1.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Kimboowee said:


> Mines tiny compared to those lol. We only spent £250 on it

Oh don't say that! £250 is plenty! Mine was under £200 but I LOVE it. We didn't see that spending more was a good use of money since we have a LO :)


----------



## lauraperrysan

Ninewest said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> The band in front is my eternity ring. It's a big square diamond surrounded by 5 diamonds each side, and then my eternity ring is a band of 12 diamonds, sooo lucky :hugs:
> 
> https://i540.photobucket.com/albums/gg322/polkadotsbewley/eternityring-1.jpg

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE YOUR RINGS!!! So sparkly, very lucky lady..... xxx


----------



## EstelSeren

This is my ring:
https://www.clogau.co.uk/collections/product.aspx?collection=Tree of Life&prodID=TLR003

And this is the ring that I gave DF:
https://www.clogau.co.uk/collections/product.aspx?collection=Welsh Dragon&prodID=CMG80

I've never actually taken a photo of myself or DF wearing our rings!! 
Beca :wave:


----------



## FsMummy

beautiful rings everyone!


----------



## polo_princess

This was mine, nothing OTT but i did say to OH i wanted princess cut diamonds so he did extremely well to pick this one out by himself

Not sure about my wedding band yet ...
 



Attached Files:







14022008083.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 62


----------



## Blob

Ninewest yours is totally gorgeous!!! As is yours Holly I cant wait to design my wedding ring :)


----------



## Sovereign

Ooh we have some very lucky ladies on here! x


----------



## subaru555

Ninewest your rings are lush, what size are they and cl?


----------



## Ninewest

cl?

I think the size is M, they are a tad too big which is a annoying!


----------



## muminlove

ninewest they are quite possibly the most sparkley rings I have ever seen!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Here's mine from the top and side:
https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j97/hylianbabe89/th_100_0831.jpghttps://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j97/hylianbabe89/th_100_0842.jpg


----------



## BBonBoard

here is the stock picture of my wedding band and engagement band together. 

https://www.fredmeyerjewelers.com/Products/EW_Sets/989541-989558.aspx?p=5

this thursday my hubby and I have been married for 4 months.


----------



## subaru555

Ninewest said:


> cl?
> 
> I think the size is M, they are a tad too big which is a annoying!

Oh I meant the size of the centre diamond not the ring :) don't mean to be nosey just think they're beautiful.


----------



## Genna

binxyboo said:


> My engagement ring is white gold with 5 small diamonds (0.15 carat).
> https://s7ondemand4.scene7.com/is/image/Signet/4541715?$detail$
> 
> Because it is an odd shape, we got my wedding ring custom made by a local goldsmith.
> He took a mold of my engagement ring, and made a plain wedding band to fit it perfectly.
> 
> My wedding band
> https://www.binxyboo.co.uk/galleries/web/CIMG2833-small.jpg
> 
> My wedding band with my engagement ring
> https://www.binxyboo.co.uk/galleries/web/CIMG2835-small.jpg

that is so cool!

And to the OP...you rings are luuuuush ;)


----------



## Pink_Tinks

PnutProtector said:


> Pink_Tinks said:
> 
> 
> uh.... so jealous!! I really wanted to get engaged this year... will have to wait now tho i suppose!
> lovely rings ladies
> 
> why will you have to wait?? you could get engaged anytime!Click to expand...

OH reckons he has to spend hundreds and hundreds on a ring... i told him id be happy with whatever, its the meaning that counts. 
But with baby on the way, we are skint so no chance of him popping the question :-(


----------



## PnutProtector

Pink_Tinks said:


> PnutProtector said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink_Tinks said:
> 
> 
> uh.... so jealous!! I really wanted to get engaged this year... will have to wait now tho i suppose!
> lovely rings ladies
> 
> why will you have to wait?? you could get engaged anytime!Click to expand...
> 
> OH reckons he has to spend hundreds and hundreds on a ring... i told him id be happy with whatever, its the meaning that counts.
> But with baby on the way, we are skint so no chance of him popping the question :-(Click to expand...

my OH said the same thing. He said he wanted to get me a really nice ring, but i told him to just buy the setting and have a cubic zirconium put in it and we could buy a diamond when we could afford it. My mom ended up giving him a family ring to use instead and I love it. 

but you don't need a ring to be engaged either.


----------



## Nic1107

PnutProtector said:


> Nic1107- why wouldn't you wear your engagement ring along with your wedding band?


They don't fit together comfortably on the same finger, and I like having my right hand free for fashion jewelry :) Also the stone got in the way of my work and got dirty too quickly; my wedding band doesn't have a stone at all.


----------



## Nic1107

EstelSeren, I am *totally* in love with your ring!!!


----------



## Blob

BBonboard your ring is so beautiful!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

My ring:

https://i29.tinypic.com/35d3gy8.jpg

Difficult to capture the sparkle as the flash makes it too bright. It's a vintage 16 diamond cluster ring, I picked it! :D


----------



## amylk87

Here's mine :)


----------



## PnutProtector

Nic1107 said:


> PnutProtector said:
> 
> 
> Nic1107- why wouldn't you wear your engagement ring along with your wedding band?
> 
> 
> They don't fit together comfortably on the same finger, and I like having my right hand free for fashion jewelry :) Also the stone got in the way of my work and got dirty too quickly; my wedding band doesn't have a stone at all.Click to expand...

aahh gotcha. yeah i tend to take mine off at work too.


----------



## Ninewest

Beautiful rings!


----------



## Arlandria

https://www.beaverbrooks.co.uk/i/products/10273013052.jpg

This is mine :cloud9: I wouldnt change it for the world!


----------



## Mama Duck

Here's mine,it's a 1ct solitaire. My wedding ring is just a plain band and I also wear a full eternity ring x
https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/DSC04200small.jpg


----------



## hotn'bothered

^^
that's gorgeous.


----------



## Brandyee1984

That is huge!!!


----------



## shorman

OH has been saving up for this ring we ordered it only yesterday we couldnt get it earlier as we recently had a baby girl :)


https://www.serendipitydiamonds.co.uk/detail.asp/sku=R1H014

_________________________________________________________________


[link=https://lilypie.com][img noborder]https://lilypie.com/pic/2009/09/18/EB04.jpg[/img][img noborder]https://lb1f.lilypie.com/2iFKp1.png[/img][/link]






[link=https://lilypie.com][img noborder]https://lb1f.lilypie.com/ZlwOp1.png[/img][/link]


----------



## nightkd

That's lovely Shorman!! :D

Here's mine...

Engagement Ring:

https://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr265/nightkd2/MYring-1.jpg
^ I had tissue in behind the ring at this point because it was before we got it resized!! :lol:

https://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr265/nightkd2/Handscrop2.jpg

Engagement Ring and Wedding Rings:

https://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr265/nightkd2/Ringshand.jpg

https://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr265/nightkd2/Rings_avatar.jpg

:)


----------



## Mama Duck

All these rings are beautiful x


----------



## donna82

Here is mine...

I saw it in a little antique jewelers before I got with my OH, when we'd be going out for a bit we happened to pass the shop and I told him how much I loved that ring and how long it had been in there for (he said it was because it was over priced!) Christmas day 2006 there it was! he insisted on getting it valued, luckily it was worth more than he paid for it! 

He says its not big enough for an engagement ring but I LOVE IT
 



Attached Files:







18092009121.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 55


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I think it's lovely donna! I fell in love with a vintage ring too. I like how different yours is :D x


----------



## Shinning_Star

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/kayaanne/engagementring.jpg


----------



## Peach

Wow what a lovely bunch of rings....

....Here is mine

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=110673&l=7e767fd63a&id=100000020172762

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=110674&l=0c17d847ce&id=100000020172762


----------



## pinkmummy

Here's mine

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b393/kutiekelly2004/P1010708.jpg

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b393/kutiekelly2004/P1010710.jpg

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b393/kutiekelly2004/5734479.jpg


----------



## Mama Duck

That's very pretty hun x


----------



## Floralaura

This is mine, quarter carat in 18ct gold surrounded by white gold in the mount..the diamond looks square but thats the setting, its actually round..It says 'one love' inside the band and the o of one is a small hidden diamond..I <3 it! 

https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn224/floralauraloaf/ring1.jpg

https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn224/floralauraloaf/ringa.jpg


----------



## BBonBoard

Blob said:


> BBonboard your ring is so beautiful!

thank you


----------



## BBonBoard

everyone has such gorgeous rings.


----------



## Webbykinskt

https://i34.tinypic.com/vi06x4.jpg

Bargain at £75 second hand... Similar to an expensive one I always wanted as a kid :D:cloud9:


----------



## Pingu

Here is mine :)
 



Attached Files:







CIMG1638a.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 25


----------



## maratobe

this is mine.. i LOVE my ring =D


----------



## Mama Duck

Webbykinskt said:


> https://i34.tinypic.com/vi06x4.jpg
> 
> Bargain at £75 second hand... Similar to an expensive one I always wanted as a kid :D:cloud9:

It does'nt matter what the cost is/was or whether it was new/2nd hand it's the thought what counts and as long as you're happy with it (which you are) that's what counts :) I think it's beautiful x


----------



## lottie_2007

Here's mine, my engagement ring it rectangle made up of 6 diamonds and my wedding ring is a band of 10 diamonds which was hand made in Corfu 

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz220/lottie_2007/IMG_0234.jpg


----------



## lottie_2007

Sorry not a very clear photo (off my phone!)


----------



## Summerbee

https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/zoom.do?config=zoom&sku=6119131&zoomConfig=zoom&useFlash=true

1/3 carat... he chose it :D better than what I would have ever expected, and suits me down to the ground lol. I just have a plain D shape 18ct band, think its about 4mm... can't get a good pic of my hand!!

pic didnt post https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/detail/R/6119131/


----------



## Blessed1

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j16/angtapia/2hands.jpg

You can see my engagement ring and my wedding band in the photo. :)


----------



## MrsGaSp

I hope a promise ring is okay... Not sure when he will propose but i know it will be in a few years

Its a White Gold Diamond & Garnet Heart Ring. I'm not one for diamonds but I liked how simple this one is and he picked it out when we went looking for one as a surprise from him.
 



Attached Files:







promise ring.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ninewest

Beautiful!


----------



## pregnantbride

Mine is tiny in comparison to some of these, but I love it :)!
 



Attached Files:







ifonly.jpg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mama Duck

pregnantbride said:


> Mine is tiny in comparison to some of these, but I love it :)!

So what if it is tiny - as long as you love your ring (and you said it yourself that you do) then that's all that matters. I think your ring is beautiful x


----------



## Peach

maratobe said:


> View attachment 37953
> 
> 
> View attachment 37954
> 
> 
> this is mine.. i LOVE my ring =D

Yours is the same as mine but mine silver


----------



## PnutProtector

beautiful rings!!


----------



## EstelSeren

pregnantbride said:


> Mine is tiny in comparison to some of these, but I love it :)!

It doesn't matter so long as you love it!! Mine has what are probably four of the smallest diamonds possible and I wouldn't change it for the world!!

All the rings on here are stunning in their own way and suit and are loved by the person for whom they were bought, which is precisely how it should be!!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Dukechick

Here's mine. I just wanted plain, and nothing to busy. Love it :) He actually bought it in yellow gold originally (he knows I hate yellow gold), but he really wanted to propose down in Cuba when we were there, so we switched it to white gold when we got back.
 



Attached Files:







Photo 118.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 50


----------



## Ninewest

Beautiful ring duke!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

this is my ring the pic is preety bad but looks better on i havent managed to take a pic of it on my finger yet
 



Attached Files:







n654664517_998753_3001.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mommyB

All your rings are gorgeous ladies!! Here is mine.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2139226&l=7b951375ff&id=506300264


----------



## ChubbyBunny

Here's my wedding/engagement & my husbands band. I love my rings, my husband designed them and they are perfect. The diamond is an asscher, my favorite cut. He did a great job if I do say so myself :)

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h181/pattigallo/wedding/IMG_2192-1.jpg


----------



## princess_bump

such beautiful rings ladies :cloud9: here's my engagement ring and eternity :cloud9:
https://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo342/princess_bump/Engagment/mine.jpg


----------



## Ninewest

Chubby yours is beautiful!


----------



## chuck

Here's mine...

The OH went to Hatton Garden and learnt to use a loop and all that jazz in order to pick the diamonds for it, he even made them take the big one out of a necklace to put in my ring! LOL.
 



Attached Files:







ring.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## JennieyL

.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0362.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 64


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

here's mine......

https://www.beaverbrooks.co.uk/i/products/10243013733.jpg

I love it!!!!


----------



## princess_bump

beautiful ladies :cloud9: x


----------



## Squidge

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> here's mine......
> 
> https://www.beaverbrooks.co.uk/i/products/10243013733.jpg
> 
> I love it!!!!

Mines the same....:cloud9:


----------



## BBonBoard

loving the bling


----------



## Brandyee1984

!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







1242691931314-1-1.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i already have a ring but finding it hard to get a wedding ring to match it so bens getting me a new one next friday with teh wedding ring with it:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ringssss.jpg
File size: 98.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babytots

wow ladies you all have such lovely rings!!! some are so unique too :D

i'll have to add my engagment rings photos tomorow. i have 2 lol. the first one the diamond has come loose must have knocked it so df bought me a new one which i like so so much better!!! going to save my old one and get it fixed and then pass it on to one of my girls when they are older :D x


----------



## MoonMuffin

Here's mine, hubby picked it out himself. It's actually a solitaire and a "wrap" that he had fused together, the wrap is the 2 sapphires and small diamonds on either side.
 



Attached Files:







n811950257_2835482_8208.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Manda

I got married in June but here is a pic of my engagement ring which hubby chose with my wedding band.
 



Attached Files:







100_0716.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 38


----------



## UKMummy

Here's my three rings - original engagement/wedding/eternity although I have other sets I wear on other occasions. I'll try and get them on too.
 



Attached Files:







rings.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## hopeandpray

FemmeEnceinte said:


> My ring:
> 
> https://i29.tinypic.com/35d3gy8.jpg
> 
> Difficult to capture the sparkle as the flash makes it too bright. It's a vintage 16 diamond cluster ring, I picked it! :D

what an amazing unique ring! :thumbup:


----------



## xjulesx

Ahh I love all of the rings.... I got my ring on Friday just gone so im still showing it off! I will post a pic as soon as im on my laptop as my work pc wont allow me to.

My oh proposed on oct 3rd then we went and picked the ring together from TIffanys then had it delivered. Its Amazing and I love it so much!


----------



## bobobaby

Love all the different rings! So pretty!!

Here is my engagement ring... Princess cut with baguette sidestones and my wedding band has the matching baguette diamonds. I love them. :)
 



Attached Files:







rings.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 8









myhand.jpeg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## kitty1987

This is very similar to my ring, it's my favourite ring shape :flower:
 



Attached Files:







ring.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## PnutProtector

my ring just go re-done!! my mom paid to have it turned form yellow gold to while gold. 

The ring before

And after!!


----------



## nkbapbt

My ring the day I got it in Punta Cana, Dominican Republic...

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v199/101/77/523391637/n523391637_665380_5597.jpg


----------



## NIfirsttimer

heres mine... i love it!
its platinum, with 1ct D class flawless diamonds
i picked it myself 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1485563&id=743494387


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ben took me out today to pick a new ring as the one i had 1 was a jghtmare to find a wedding ring to go with and 2 was getting too tght my finger has gone up a size lol so here is my new sparkler i looking at it
 



Attached Files:







DSC03656.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 34


----------



## RedRose19

heres my engagement ring :D ... my DF randomly said out of them rings which do u like... which wud u like to wear.. i thought he was just asking.. so i picked a white gold with 5 diamond stones... not really taking it seriously not thinking he was gonna ask me.. then a few months later there it was when he purposed :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Picture0163.jpg
File size: 5.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Arielle

Lovely Rings ladies... here is mine::
 



Attached Files:







m_5bd8ac6c6b3d44bc8cbbad07a15ad6ea.jpg
File size: 4.6 KB
Views: 226









m_9904425775994165b1eac17304231af6.jpg
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 226


----------



## MummytoOscar

Lovely rings ladies :thumbup:

Here's the only pic I have of mine at the moment! I love it! :cloud9:

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm52/lorrvbrown/Myring17092009.jpg


----------



## Su11

Beautiful rings ladies :flower:

Heres mine:



I have always wanted a sapphire ring and we found one - I love love love it but know im gona have to have a wedding ring made to fit around it


----------



## princess_bump

beautiful ladies!
Arielle - what a gorgeous, unusual design :D


----------



## hayley x

Here's mine :) works out I got engaged almost to the day we conceived Alex :cloud9: he's wore it too :D



Get my wedding ring in... 17 DAYSSSS :D xxx


----------



## princess_bump

hayley, that is beautiful :hugs: xx


----------



## mummy to be

Wow ladies! I love love all the rings. I will have to take pictures of mine and post them up :)


----------



## Arielle

princess_bump said:


> beautiful ladies!
> Arielle - what a gorgeous, unusual design :D

Thanks we had it made, I had the idea in my head, and the guy did a good job designing it...i've been enjoying wearing it!! LOL!


----------



## Blob

Wow all your rings are totally beautiful!!
Arielle yours is sso stunning
Hayley yours is soooo nice!!!!


----------



## Babydance

Hey im already married but in love with my engagment ring so wanted to share hehe
Its a centre diamond and diamonds round the sides (total of 101!) very lucky girl!!! xx

https://www.fraserhart.co.uk/Home/t...Default.aspx?SortField=UnitCost+DESC,UnitCost
 



Attached Files:







Soph prof photo 5.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 35









ring 1.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 37









ring 2.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 72


----------



## emilyjean

Here's the stock photo of mine.

https://www.kay.com/webapp/wcs/stor...01|10001|-1|990390306|15051|15051.15057.15108

For some reason I don't have any pictures with it on my finger uploaded. OH picked it out all by himself!


----------



## Blob

OMFG babydance that is AMAZING you are totally lucky :hissy:

Emilyjean yours is so beautiful...i hate looking at rings :lol:


----------



## emilyjean

Thanks Blob! I love it!


----------



## Babydance

Blob said:


> OMFG babydance that is AMAZING you are totally lucky :hissy:
> 
> Emilyjean yours is so beautiful...i hate looking at rings :lol:

Im a very, very lucky girl! must be doing something right!! lol :kiss: xx


----------



## subaru555

Here's mine, totally shocked.

Was made at a local designers shop to look like one I'd seen online, just with bigger stones. All the diamonds are matching D coloured VVS1s, Centre diamond is 1.5ct with 1ct round side (6 diamonds) and wedding ring is just over 1ct of 6 stones. 
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm39/kaylz_555/DSC00327.jpg
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm39/kaylz_555/DSC00330.jpg


----------



## Blob

Wow so cute!!! I've just designed my wedding ring today :) It kinda fits into the engagement ring and also we made it thin so that OH can get me an eternity ring for the otherside :rofl:


----------



## LittleAurora

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Imajhgjge.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Image.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0040.jpg


this is mine its a 3.5ct black diamond with 24 white diamonds on the shoulders and on the side set in white gold.

We had talked about it and wanted something antique style and unusual! It took ages to find, eventually in Hatton Garden London we spotted it and that was it!


----------



## toffee87

https://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o364/jenmakin/ring.jpg


----------



## emilyjean

Little Aurora- That ring is kick ass! I'm jealous!

Broody, that ring is cute, I almost got one like that, actually.


----------



## Blob

Little Aurora thats an amazing ring!!! :shock:


----------



## LittleAurora

awww thanks


----------



## BabyL0Ve

https://img189.imageshack.us/img189/4195/settingtemplatemain.th.jpg


----------



## CoachingBeef

This is mine. :) I love it.
 



Attached Files:







4693876.jpeg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jaxvipe

Im SOOOOOOOO happy i get to finally post this here!!! We went and picked up my ring on Friday!! Here is the stock photo i will take a better one once i find a camera! 

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn254/JaxVipe/MyRing.jpg

its much more sparkly in RL...


----------



## Babydance

Jaxvipe said:


> Im SOOOOOOOO happy i get to finally post this here!!! We went and picked up my ring on Friday!! Here is the stock photo i will take a better one once i find a camera!
> 
> https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn254/JaxVipe/MyRing.jpg
> 
> its much more sparkly in RL...

Thats beautiful hun! xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Yayyyy heres mine :D OH proposed on xmas eve <3 <3

https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo120/Sophie_1205/P25-12-09_0856-1-1-1.jpg

https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo120/Sophie_1205/P25-12-09_0856-1-1.jpg

https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo120/Sophie_1205/Photo1087.jpg

I love it <3


----------



## pinkmac85

Sophie1205 your ring is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Sophie1205

thank you :) xx


----------



## BabyL0Ve

Sophie1205 said:


> Yayyyy heres mine :D OH proposed on xmas eve <3 <3
> 
> https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo120/Sophie_1205/P25-12-09_0856-1-1-1.jpg
> 
> https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo120/Sophie_1205/P25-12-09_0856-1-1.jpg
> 
> https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo120/Sophie_1205/Photo1087.jpg
> 
> I love it <3

Pretty! What kind of cut is it? Radiant? Kinda reminds me of mine..


----------



## cupcake123

LittleAurora said:


> this is mine its a 3.5ct black diamond with 24 white diamonds on the shoulders and on the side set in white gold.
> 
> We had talked about it and wanted something antique style and unusual! It took ages to find, eventually in Hatton Garden London we spotted it and that was it!

That is GORGEOUS!!!! Seriously I have fallen in love with that ring :haha:


----------



## Sophie1205

BabyL0Ve said:


> Sophie1205 said:
> 
> 
> Yayyyy heres mine :D OH proposed on xmas eve <3 <3
> 
> https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo120/Sophie_1205/P25-12-09_0856-1-1-1.jpg
> 
> https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo120/Sophie_1205/P25-12-09_0856-1-1.jpg
> 
> https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo120/Sophie_1205/Photo1087.jpg
> 
> I love it <3
> 
> Pretty! What kind of cut is it? Radiant? Kinda reminds me of mine..Click to expand...

It has a round diamond and a square setting. I dont know the actual type of cut :shrug: I'm not clued up on rings and diamonds really. lol
It's in the jewellers now for a min of 3 WEEKS getting resized :( I miss it xx


----------



## Blob

Urgh gutted i have to give mine to get fitted with the wedding ring :cry:


----------



## sapphire20

maratobe said:


> View attachment 37953
> 
> 
> View attachment 37954
> 
> 
> this is mine.. i LOVE my ring =D

Wow thats exactly the same as mine!


----------

